# Anyone have



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

A nodule that came back "suspicious for follicular neoplasm" and final path come back cancerous?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Aimee,

Sorry to hear - have they discussed the next step?

Having your thyroid removed is not the end of life. Alot of times it gets better. Thyroid cancers are highly curable.

When is your surgery?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes - me!

But the vast majority turn out to be benign - you just won't find many of those people on here, as they are usually just getting on with their lives.

As Lovlkn says, having your thyroid out is not the end of the world. I had it done in 2 operations, as they didn't expect the end results to be cancer so only took the half with the nodule first time round. That was 18 months ago, and I was back at work 3 weeks after the second operation (and worked between the two) and am fine.

It's a terrible shock when it does happen, but from my own experience it's very much of an inconvenience rather than a disaster... Somehow you just have to cope with the concept of cancer, as most thyroid cancers are highly curable. Finding the right dose of thyroxine is the hardest part, and that just takes a bit of time.

Thinking of you - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, me too.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just met with the endocrinologist today for the first time. He recommends getting the lobe with the nodule removed. He said my right lobe is perfectly healthy. They will check it during surgery to see if there is cancer and would remove the right side if there was.

He said I didnt have any blaring obvious "ssuspicious features" on the ultrasound, but that the size is a concern.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hang I n there Aimee!hugs I'm getting my biopsy Friday. Thinking good thoughts


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

wat size was it aimee


----------



## BrokenDownNurse (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Aimee,

I'm very new here. You can find my first postings in the Don't be Bashful--Introduce yourself forum category. As a Registered Nurse, I know what certain terms mean when I'm reading an Ultrasound Report. My Radiologist was sneaky in that they mention Hyperechoic and Hypoechoic, and was pretty vague about their suspicions. I will find out (hopefully) Monday, if it's malignant. I had an Ultrasound guided FNA so I'm hoping the lab got a great sample.

I have some isthmus swelling too, so I am going to lean toward having my entire thyroid removed. I also don't want to go through adjusting my meds twice. I wanna get better and go back to work!

Things will be okay! You have a LOT of people in your corner here! I've had so many cyberhugs I really don't feel alone anymore.

Keep us informed!! We care!

BDN


----------

